# GPS wrist pouch



## Avenger hammer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Well last field problem XCTC (eXportable Combat Training Capability) saw the end of one of my pins for my Garmin 401. The pictures below will show you what I'm talking about. Well It no longer wraps around my wrist or really anything at this point.

Just wondering if anyone has some suggestions for a wrist pouch or experience with one? I've seen some online that were taken off the market for some unknown reason so it makes me hesitant to get one without some help.

View image: 20160210 182631 resized
View image: 20160210 182636 resized


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you tried to epoxy the pin back in, some JB Weld or something similar may fix it for you.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Feb 10, 2016)

That pin is somewhere in Fort Drum right now man.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you contacted Garmin about any possible warranty, or out of warranty repair cost?


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2016)

Short of getting hooked up with a warranty deal, I recommend the following wrist case. 

Bought one when the same happened after getting my 401 caught on a 240B bipod leg, way out on some maneuver range at Benning.

*Warrior Assaut Systems Garmin Wrist Case*


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2016)

On sale for $14.00

Garmin Foretex Pouch
I bought this when TAG was pretty much the only game in town.
I think the one DocIllinois has is better.
The TAG has cords that have to be cut/burned otherwise they hang all over the place.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Feb 10, 2016)

Dang, DocIllinois your case is on point. I like how the buttons are exposed for easy access. The price is a little steep compared to the TAG one but if it lasts me a year or so then it will be worth it. 

I appreciate the help. If anyone wants to post any others then that would be appreciated. Also hopefully this thread will be helpful for future searches on the site.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2016)

Equipment that will serve you best is worth the investment, IMO.

Started using it in April 2014, still going strong through many other field trips and abuse and a couple runs through the wash.


----------



## 81FO (Feb 23, 2017)

Old thread, I know... but wanted to add an alternate option that I have/used for awhile now it is GTG. Price is good also.


BDS Tactical Universal Mini GPS Pouch


----------

